# Need Feedback for GPU-Z Installer



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2012)

For next release I'm working on an integrated installer for GPU-Z, so that people can find it easily in their start menu. This will also add an uninstaller to the system.

When no existing installation is found, the following dialog will be displayed:






If an old version is found installed:





The installer adds only about 60 KB to the download size.

*Thoughts?*

This is targeted at less experienced users, so suggestions on the display texts are welcome if they help clarify things.

---

I attached two builds of GPU-Z with the installer functionality to this post, so you can test the install and update features. (both versions are the same build, with just different version number for update)


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks good to me! Very slick!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I like this idea; will save me some bs.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks good.

While you are at it, how about adding an update settings dialog that allows us to configure the updater on the initial run, rather than needing to go into the options menu?

Thanks


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 18, 2012)

The installer looks very simple and easy to understand(as long as the user actually reads stuff on his screen).

However, in the last windows you are referring to the system menu in GPU-Z itself. 
It occured to me that if you want to make GPU-Z as a whole more inexperienced-user friendly, you might want to make that system menu a bit more visible, perhaps even with a clickable button somewhere.
Now you are referring to a menu that most of the users probably wont be able to find.

I'm not sure if thats a good idea to implement in that way, but I'd just mention it anyway 

Edit: but indeed! great idea!


----------



## user21 (Feb 18, 2012)

go for it, this is pretty useful


----------



## Frogger (Feb 18, 2012)

instead of a DESKTOP short how about a TASKBAR pin??  other wise looks great


----------



## Feänor (Feb 18, 2012)

Great addition. +1 for the taskbar pin instead of the desktop shortcut.

and thanks many times for this awesome piece of software!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> It occured to me that if you want to make GPU-Z as a whole more inexperienced-user friendly, you might want to make that system menu a bit more visible, perhaps even with a clickable button somewhere



yeah, i noticed that, too, when the asic quality feature was released and forums were full of people who couldnt find the option.

not sure where to put a button for it though, some people don't see the "?" icon for the pcie test


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> yeah, i noticed that, too, when the asic quality feature was released and forums were full of people who couldnt find the option.
> 
> not sure where to put a button for it though, some people don't see the "?" icon for the pcie test



Perhaps the most simple and easy to find solution would be to just add another tab next to the validation tab?


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 18, 2012)

I like it, good idea


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2012)

Frogger said:


> instead of a DESKTOP short how about a TASKBAR pin??



http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd378460(VS.85).aspx



> A small set of applications are pinned by default for new installations. Other than these, only the user can pin further applications; *programmatic pinning by an application is not permitted*.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice idea..... and I go with the additional tab idea too


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2012)

updated first post with test executables


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 19, 2012)

In de 0.5.9 version

There is a problem with the "start installer" option you can pick from the system menu. One time after I hit the installer, it gave me a "windows error" sound, and the whole thing just vanished, including GPU-Z itself. Sadly, I havent been able to reproduce it, so i dont know what could be causing it.

Secondly, if you choose "start installer" and then press cancel in the installer, it closes GPU-Z itself aswell.


Apart from that, the installer is working fine so far, with both a desktop shortcut, and a start menu entry being made^^

Edit:
The uninstaller also works perfectly.
Also, the updater works, as long as the older version of GPU-Z is closed. The error message you get when GPU-Z is still open might not be very clear as to whats wrong to inexperienced users however.


----------



## user21 (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry to bring this up are but is there any gpuz gadget for windows 7 sidebar? official one not the others.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2012)

user21 said:


> sorry to bring this up are but is there any gpuz gadget for windows 7 sidebar? official one not the others.



sorry, no


----------



## Maban (Feb 19, 2012)

The installer should say that the currently installed GPU-Z is open and/or should be closed before installation instead of "Copy failed" and "Could not write file". And there's no icon in Programs and Features.


----------



## user21 (Feb 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> sorry, no



in near future?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2012)

user21 said:


> in near future?



won't even think about it until i know for certain that gadgets are part of windows 8


----------



## user21 (Feb 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> won't even think about it until i know for certain that gadgets are part of windows 8



lol it should better be an application then


----------



## Daimus (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe it does not matter when I installed the program, Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 has issued the following message:
19.02.2012 15:37:35 Found: PDM.Invader (loader) GPUZ_INSTALLER.EXE       C:\USERS\ ...

It is known that he was often mistaken. This may scare the less experienced users, but only with the specified anti-virus. Most likely other anti-virus software will not issue a warning. Installed on systems with Norton Internet Security 2011 and 2012, all right.

The actual installation is very simple and accessible. Thank you for excellent work!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Maybe it does not matter when I installed the program, Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 has issued the following message:
> 19.02.2012 15:37:35 Found: PDM.Invader (loader) GPUZ_INSTALLER.EXE       C:\USERS\ ...
> 
> It is known that he was often mistaken. This may scare the less experienced users, but only with the specified anti-virus. Most likely other anti-virus software will not issue a warning. Installed on systems with Norton Internet Security 2011 and 2012, all right.
> ...



i'm on kaspersky 2012 with no issues. you should probably update.


installer worked fine here.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2012)

i contacted kaspersky regarding the false positive.

edit:

their reply, on a sunday! after like 1 hour



> Hello,
> 
> Sorry, it was a false detection. It will be fixed in the next update.
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 19, 2012)

Installed fine on win7-64 & vista-32 will try later on win8 rig


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2012)

uploaded a new build that has 
- improved error message for update when another gpuz is running
- cancel in the system menu installer won't quit gpuz


----------



## cypher497 (May 17, 2012)

should the installer prompt come up if you run -dump?


----------



## erhicks (Jul 9, 2012)

How do you run this without installing or responding to the new dialog box?  This is going to force a rewrite of my detection scripts.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2012)

erhicks said:


> How do you run this without installing or responding to the new dialog box?  This is going to force a rewrite of my detection scripts.



HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z

Install_Dir 
REG_SZ 
C:\Program Files (x86)\GPU-Z

if you set that key's value to "no", then that means "classic mode"


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2012)

cypher497 said:


> should the installer prompt come up if you run -dump?



next release will no longer show the installer when you run gpuz with -dump


----------



## erhicks (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, I used the following reg command to point to where the exe is sitting and it seems to work fine. Still testing:

reg add "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z" /v "Install_Dir" /d "%Partition1%\WinVar" /t REG_SZ /f


----------



## erhicks (Jul 9, 2012)

this also works:
reg add "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z" /v "Install_Dir" /d "no" /t REG_SZ /f


----------

